# Contracts



## AMP-RYU (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just looking for some info on contracts. Do any of my fellow MT instructors use contracts and if so on a quarterly, 6 month ar a yearly basis?:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not at this time but in January we start.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes. Students may pay Month to Month or commit for a 6 month or 12 month membership.


----------



## cdunn (Dec 17, 2008)

We have the options of 1, 3, 6, 12, and 24 month contracts. The longer the contract, the cheaper the per-month fee, and the 24 month must be paid in full, up front, but the savings for a committed student are significant.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 25, 2009)

i starting one soon any chance any one will be willing to Email a copy of theres so i can get it writen up close to that one from my lawyer.

adam@adamlux.com


----------



## toejoe2k (Jul 29, 2009)

I would also be most interested to take a look at some contract examples - especially from any schools in Texas.  Anyone willing to share would have my sincerest gratitude.


----------



## budogeek (Dec 26, 2009)

I think every school (martial or othewise) I've ever attended was pretty clear about the expectation of actually paying to use their facilities.

Just yesterday I was looking at some info from the "Keeping It Real" series on running a Dojo, and he points out that if you're running a school, you certainly do have contracted things for which you are paying (lights, water, gas, rent, etc) along with what would have been your free time, and it is in no way outlandish to ask that students make a reasonable commitment to their education with you.

If you want to take a look at it, he's running an awesome deal right now ($1 to watch it for a month, or something like that). Check it out: DojoSource (look for the "Keeping It Real" section).


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Organizational wise: We used to either have Monthly memberships(Varying prices based on school location), Membership clubs...(Black Belt Club...) which would entitle so & so training up to a certain point for example black belt for an amount that can be paid monthly or in a lump sum & the rest of the training would be free for that time period, except for certain events such as testing, seminars etc...

And they would generally range different packages with different incentives, different expectations of the ending result.

This would generally improve student retention rates as they would feel the need to finish what they paid for. (Generally a contract)

I can't say I condone this or disagree with it either way, I guess it is what it is, its up to the individual how they feel about & if they want to buy into it. (Pro's & Con's either way)

I would say overall do what you feel is both business savy & ethical, its not worth it to make money & go home at the end of the day with a guilty conscience. 

Just my .02 

Good luck!


----------



## FLTKD (Dec 27, 2009)

We use a 6 month and always have from day one. I think its good for the growth of yyour school and sometime helps keep people coming who may be on the fence.


----------

